
Ask HN: What is your advice to new HN user? - techstackblog
Sorry if this question is already asked. I am new to HN. Is there any tutorial?
======
crypticlizard
A bucket list type answer:

Don't just sit on the front page. Check out new, comment on someone's new
submit. Or try digging up your favorite articles for others to check out.
Maybe you'll hit the lotto(front page). Read some Ask:HN. Research something
you'd normally use google for using the site search functionality. Try to
build up your points to be able to get down vote functionality. Make two
accounts and have an alter ego. Try using a throw away. Get into a
conversation and consistently check on it/grow it so that you really feel like
you're talking to others on here. Quit just lurking. Make some friends and try
upvoting each others stuff(not recommended). See if you can find out the real
identity of a random poster. Read someone's comment history. Find ways to make
your passions relevant and post it! And of course be smart as hell so OP wants
to hire you and you end up making six figures cause you cracked HN instead of
noobing out on the front page forever...

In other words, HN is ridiculously dope, so discover for yourself how many
ways to use it. my 2c.

~~~
i_cant_speel
I've been here for about a year and I just now noticed the search at the
bottom of the page.

------
rayalez
Enjoy browsing, reading, and getting some sense of what this community is
about.

When commenting - try to be insightful and add some value to the discussion,
not just jokes or emotional reactions. If you think of a comment as a small
blog post - you will do well.

Add your website link or email to your profile, if you write something great,
there's a chance people will want to contact you or learn more about you.

Try to avoid getting too addicted to it =) Instead of browsing HN directly(and
refreshing the page for updates), consider using these tools:

[https://hndigest.com/](https://hndigest.com/) \- daily/weekly email digest of
the top posts.

[http://hnreplies.com/](http://hnreplies.com/) \- receive email notifications
about replies to your posts.

[http://hnrss.org](http://hnrss.org) \- customizable rss feed of new
posts/comments.

------
jrowley
The HN community is a subset of the tech community, so take everything
(especially the latest hype and politics/ideological stuff) with a gain of
salt. Also, as with all online communities, beware that some people view HN
with disgust due to negative experiences in the past.

------
mattbgates
Don't become so addicted you don't do anything else. Honestly, take an hour or
two once a week to enjoy procrastinating, reading up on the latest Hacker
News, answering the Ask HN questions, but don't become so enamored by it that
you aren't doing anything else. Don't go on Facebook either.

Go do something productive with your time.

------
le-mark
Note at the bottom of this page are links titled "Guidelines" and "FAQ". Those
are you go tos. Welcome!

------
texteller
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
kleer001
The ancient advice to new forums of "Lurk more" applies.

------
akulbe
If you're conservative, be conservative with stating your conservative
opinions. I find that conservative viewpoints are generally unwelcome here.

Same goes for religion, if that's applicable.

Stick with tech topics, and you're generally safe.

I wish I could say this weren't the case, but ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯.

As far as sections, like someone else said... don't just stick to the front
page.

Personally, I find a lot of value in the "Ask HN:" section, and the
conversations that result from those questions.

------
tomascot
Comment like everybody is judging.

------
l33tbro
There's an unspoken scorched earth policy for lame humour and Reddit-style
puns (which, btw, is marvelous). Also, intellectual honesty will take you far.

------
muzani
It seems a bit colder here. HN is content oriented. No profile pics, no rep.
It matters more what you say than who you are.

------
jiten_bansal
Install HN Theme [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernews-
theme/n...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernews-
theme/ngjchhmppjcijklbnigfhhjdajkpjhil)

------
jstewartmobile
The best comments are at the top, _AND the bottom_.

------
source99
Don't care about your Karma or downvotes on your comments. It's the internet
and someone will hate anything you say.

------
tmaly
be as helpful as you can to others.

don't take anything personal, this is a very large diverse community with
different viewpoints.

------
delbel
Don't say anything anti-sjw otherwise you will be censored

------
SirLJ
Act like a sheep or you'll be constantly down voted

~~~
SirLJ
^^^ case in point ;-)

